# May 15th & 16th Aboard High Cotton



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

We left Orange Beach at 6AM Friday for two full days of fishing with Chris Garner on the High Cotton. After a short stop for bait, we pressed on and started fishing. Our first stop produced a limit of AJ's, no monsters but solid fish. After having our fill of that we headed to blue water to chase pelagics. 

While the offshore bite was not exactly hot, it was steady and we started puttingfish in the boat including wahoo and dolphin.A couple of the dolphin were really nice witha cow weighing in the upper 20's/low 30's and a bull that would weigh 53 after being on ice for over 24 hours. we trolled until dark and then started jigging, putting some blackfin in the boat. After a full day of fishing we called it quits about 11.

At 4:30 the engines come back to life and we are headed back to the rig. We quickly jig up a few more blackfin in the dark and begin trolling just before sunup. Well, the morning bite provides a few yellow fin before it shuts down. We continue trolling and added a few more dolphin and wahoo beforepointing the boat toward Orange Beach. After running a couple of hours or so we put the spread out once again and pick up a few more wahoo up to 45lbs. I have to be honest, I don't think that we could put anymore fish in the boxes.

We clear Perdido Pass Bridge at 4:00 Sat afternoon to one of the biggest parties that I have ever seen at Robinson Island. Wow, those folks looked to be having fun!:letsdrinkI didn't bother to tally up all of the fish, but it was a mess. I have enough to keep the neighborhood fed for a while.The pics aren't on my camera but I will post them when I can get them.

I can't say enough about Chris and his crew. It is very hard for 11 guys to spend nearly 36 hours on a boat and not get on each others nerves. I know that they did not get on our nerves and they hid it well if we got on theirs. Good job Chris, Sean, and Tom.:toast


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *RogueAngler (5/19/2009)*and a bull that would weigh 53 after being on ice for over 24 hours.



STUD


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *RogueAngler (5/19/2009)*and a bull that would weigh 53 after being on ice for over 24 hours.
> ...


yeah i would say so also.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

sweet i cant wait to get out there myself


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

I can't say enough about the Capt. and Crew aboard the High Cotton! These guys are Professional and full of knowledge. Me and 8 other dudes had a time none of us will ever forget. The fishing was great and the party was even better! Here is a pic of the 53lb dolphin. Fish of a lifetime for me! Can't wait to go again!!!

Thanks Chris, Tom and Shawn!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Absofishingloutely (5/20/2009)*I can't say enough about the Capt. and Crew aboard the High Cotton! These guys are Professional and full of knowledge. Me and 8 other dudes had a time none of us will ever forget. The fishing was great and the party was even better! Here is a pic of the 53lb dolphin. Fish of a lifetime for me! Can't wait to go again!!!
> 
> Thanks Chris, Tom and Shawn!!




Welcome aboard Mr. Lyons



Hall



Oh, and here's a better way to view the pic


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Bro! Have fun and good luck in Louisiana this weekend!

ML.


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

> *Absofishingloutely (5/20/2009)* Here is a pic of the 53lb dolphin. Fish of a lifetime for me!


I still think that you need to quit being a cheap azz and get a mount of it.:Flipbird


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

Mike, 



Im glad all of you guys had a good time (too much fun), hopefully we will see you guys again next year, Ive got a few other pictures to add here....Prob one of the best charter group that ive ever seen on the boat...












the charter












mike bowed up on the bull












nice hoo












mike with bull, and a little photoshop magic....(we caught it under the ufo)












backin down












stud












the whole crew, except the capt.












shawn....a happy mate





BTW, i would love to have the dolphin this weekend (if tourny happens)


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

awsome fish. great job on the dolphin, that thing is HUGE!


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

The pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## vincem (Jan 12, 2009)

thats a nasty lookin crew > nice fish mike


----------

